# New construction in Fargo



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I am looking at building a house in fargo and am wondering if anyone has had any experience with RHR Construction? They seem to build a nice home, any experience good or bad would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I looked at RHR as I am building right now...... I decided to go with Stan Birky. RHR seemed to add a lot after the numbers of $-per-square-foot were figured out.

my $.02

good luck to you

:beer:


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

delete


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Appreciate the information guys! Anymore would be great.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

What price range are you looking to build in first off. Also what style of home, Rambler, bi-level, 2 story?

FgoDawgs builder is a good builder, he has a fair priced house and does nice work.

Builders I would build with:

Ryland Homes
Bob Footit
Krueger
Terry Becker
Kleins
Schmitt Bros
Hansons Bros
Gullickson
Welles (Terry or Wayne)
Wendt


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We do interior work on all Terry Welle's apartment buildings and complexes so maybe if you get him, a couple of us on this site will be working on your house. That could be a little more incentive for ya. :wink:

You could check out Jordahl custom homes or J&L construction too.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

:thumb: :thumb: for Terry Welle construction.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How about Kochman Bros.?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

After you get the house Built I will do the fine grade, and landscaping!!! Seed the grass, put in sprinklers, then I will mow it!!

Mike


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I spent 30 years working the construction business in Fargo. The list that NightWarrior gave you is a good one. Kochman Bros. are as good as you will find. There was one builder mentioned in this thread that I would not do business with.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

OH, I think I know which builder you would not do bussines with.
I have worked with Kochmans in the past, and remember them putting a square on the corners of framing. Was a little bit off, "tear it down and do it over".That is the kind of builder I would hire.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

there are so many options you can go with. I'm assuming your going with a bi-level???? A list of good to great contractors could go on and on, but a list of the guys to NOT build with is another thing. I could let you know from experience of who NOT to build with, but I won't put their name on the net. pm me of who you would be thinking about going with and I could let you know what I know about them.

RHR builds a nice home, we were going to build with them, but instead built with an *******...................... : ) good luck, and p.s. where ya building???

Tator


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We have a coupe of neighbors who built with RHR and they didn't bring in enough fill so their yards are always flooded. We built our house out in Eagle Run with Todd Halle of T&S construction and we couldn't be happier. While they were building they would call or show us ideas to add on at no cost that really added value and ideas to save money. Whenever we have a party etc. at the house we invite Todd and his crew as they are such great guys. On top of it they came back after a year and took care of any problems we noticed after being in the house which weren't many. Two years later the house appraised 15% higher than what he built it for. After having such a good experience I have no problem recommending him.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the help guys, it is much appreciated!

To answer some questions:

Our buget is right in the $190,000 area, and we are looking at West Fargo as the area we would like to build. We will also be finishing the basement ourselves.

Again, thanks for the help everyone!


----------

